# Marine Aquariums > Treatment  & Symptom Room >  Manjo anenomies

## PBrindle

Hello.

Could do with a bit of advice. 

I had a few manjos in the tank and tried to squish them to rid myself of them. This I now find out was a bad move. There are about 100 in my 500ltr tank (+sump) and some are quite large. I have bought a copperband (in 10 days) and one peppermint shrimp (only one I could find). 

Not a lot of change so far. 

Have shyed away from blitzing them as have always prefered the natural method and my trigger fish showns an unhealthy interest in my hand when I stick it in. 

Have heard of a nudibranch that does the trick though can not find any.

Any suggestions gratefully recieved. 

Paul

----------


## Timo

Peppermint Shrimps are probaly the best most natural way to get rid of them but i think you will need a lot more than 1 sounds like about 5 might just be enough.

Other cures for majano or Aiptasia are Joes Juice and i think there is another one like it.

Joes Juice is said to be very good but i havent used it and had heard that you have to keep using it to keep them down.

http://www.atlantisaquatics.co.uk/ac...joesjuice.html

I would try more shrimps and mix some kalk up into a thick paste that will go into a shrynge one of those plastic jobbies that are in test kits will do. Inject the kalk mix direct into the middle of the offender, put a good sized blob in about the size of your finger end. Dont do to many use about a 5ml shrynge full and do them every other day so as not to raise your PH.

Kalk will kill them it just takes a bit of time and effort.

----------


## Dave wow

joes juice is good also elimi aipts from tmc however tmc dont make it anymore due to the need of a pharmasutical liscence. i still have 2 bottles left. joes juice is good tho. i once sealed them in their holes with milliput!

----------


## Gary R

Hello and  :welcome1:  to fish-keeping.com PBrindle


well i will let you into a little secret get yourself a Pearlyscale Butterflyfish these will get rid of it in no time.

i had one that i used to ship round to friends that had majano or Aiptasia in there tanks.

joe as he was know to all, however did not come back to me after his last holiday   :cry2:  and that was from a member off here called Anne Mallard.

He had done his job like in other tanks he went into, but in Anne's case she let a rock fall down and hit him on his head.....and that was the end for poor old joe....i do belive she tryed 1st aid on him  :lol: .

anyway try one of these Pearlyscale Butterflyfish m8 a nice looking fish as well.

and once again welcome to the forum.

----------


## Dave wow

i have a black pearlscale i think

----------

